# Canon Announces New Lens Caps!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11834"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11834">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Pinch Lens Caps


</strong>Canon has finally wised up and introduced pinch lens caps.</p>
<p><strong>New lens caps – designed for greater ease and convenience

</strong>Canon’s ‘Mark II’ centre-pinch lens caps. From left to right: 82mm, 77mm, 72mm, 67mm, and 58mm.</p>
<p>Both new lenses also come with newly-designed Mark II lens caps, which incorporate a hook mechanism in the centre of the cover, as opposed to the sides. Simply pinching the hook allows users to quickly remove and replace caps mid-shoot, especially when using lens hoods. The re-designed lens caps will start to be rolled out across Canon’s entire EF lens range from the beginning of January 2013, and will also be available to buy separately.</p>
<div id="attachment_11835" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/lenscaps.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-11835" title="lenscaps" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/lenscaps-575x123.jpeg" alt="" width="575" height="123" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The new Canon lens caps!</p></div>
<p><strong> <span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## preppyak (Nov 6, 2012)

Canon, now with Tamron lens caps!


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

Less likely to pop-off when you're putting your camera back into its bag. Good idea.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

Following on with Canon's recent trend, they will cost only slightly more than a lens hood, say ~$52 each.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish the pinch was horizontal and not vertical with the lettering. [ducking]


----------



## Bosman (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG they finally got smart and did it right!


----------



## TriGGy (Nov 6, 2012)

About time - perfect for lenses like the 100mm 2.8L IS USM with its hood on for example.


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

Doesn't matter what these retail for...Canon sold their 80 Millionth Lens last August...so expect Q1 2013 revenue to be up substantially


----------



## iris chrome (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow!

Sorry but looks like a Nikon cap... only ugly 

What the hell is Canon thinking?! :-\


----------



## hmmm (Nov 6, 2012)

They are going for about ten bucks each. Hey hey! 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883410-REG/Canon_6315b001_E_52_II_Lens_Cap.html


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 6, 2012)

With Canon most recent releases(24-70 f4 IS, 35 f2 IS and now lens caps), I think Canon wants me to saveup my money for their new 14-24 or 50L II

None of these will be on pre-order for me....my wife will be proud of me


----------



## LukieLauXD (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG. CANON. HOW DID YOU KNOW. IT'S JUST WHAT WE'VE BEEN WAITING FOR! :


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

iris chrome said:


> Wow!
> Sorry but looks like a Nikon cap... only ugly



Now if they could only get their sensors to produce IQ like a SoNikon Sensor :

Better be careful about what I say...now that Mikael has been released from cyber-purgatory (don't want to usurp this thread with off-topic heated debate )


----------



## pwp (Nov 6, 2012)

iris chrome said:


> Wow!
> sorry but looks like a Nikon cap... only ugly
> What the hell is Canon thinking?! :-\



Hooray! At last! True they may not look as attractive, but the functionality leave the old caps gasping for respectability. 

What Canon is thinking is this: They have heard user comments about the old design, and looked at the surge of sales of eBay centre pinch caps. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/77mm-Center-Pinch-Snap-on-Front-Lens-Cap-Cover-for-Canon-/320868597450?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item4ab5423eca At $2.00 each I've bought dozens and given them to appreciative friends.

-PW


----------



## pierceography (Nov 6, 2012)

iris chrome said:


> Wow!
> 
> Sorry but looks like a Nikon cap... only ugly
> 
> What the hell is Canon thinking?! :-\



That pinch caps are largely viewed as functionally superior? They could have been thinking that... ;-)

I couldn't care less how they look. A more secure cap that I can use with a hood on? I think I'll be purchasing a few of these.


----------



## iris chrome (Nov 6, 2012)

pierceography said:


> iris chrome said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...



Functionally, I see why this is a good design. Visually though, I think Canon could have afforded to distinguish their lens caps just a tad better since it is sort of an image for the company.


----------



## EchoLocation (Nov 6, 2012)

iris chrome said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > iris chrome said:
> ...


I agree. It's cool they made a more functional design, but they could have done something to make them a little more unique and special. For all the trouble and talk this will cause, you'd think they'd make it a bit more interesting looking. They look exactly like Nikon caps now.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 6, 2012)

Time to switch to Nikon.


----------



## Zv (Nov 6, 2012)

Japanese are all about functionality over design!


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow. Just WOW...


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 6, 2012)

Still no solution to caps just getting in my way and remaining as just another part of a kit that needs to be looked out for


----------



## MarkII (Nov 6, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> Still no solution to caps just getting in my way and remaining as just another part of a kit that needs to be looked out for


I've heard that Apple are going to release a series of minimalist lens caps. Being transparent, they need no moving parts and never need to be removed or put on - avoiding the constant problem of lost caps. In an unrelated move they are also rumoured to be suing B&W for 'design infringement' due to B&W's use of rounded corners.

Seriously though, the new caps are a very positive sign. The old caps were frankly useless on many lenses with a hood, and it is ridiculous that you needed to go out an buy a third party lens caps for a new $1000+ lenses. That Canon have changed the design suggests that they are finally prioritising customers/users over their marketing department...


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe they're using transparent aluminium.


----------



## neighborsgoat (Nov 6, 2012)

What? No more "ULTRASONIC" written in gold ? No way I'm gonna buy this !! ;D


----------



## Menace (Nov 6, 2012)

About time too!


----------



## sanj (Nov 6, 2012)

MarkII said:


> Nishi Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Still no solution to caps just getting in my way and remaining as just another part of a kit that needs to be looked out for
> ...



I like your take on this!


----------



## Viggo (Nov 6, 2012)

Used this type on and old tamron, every single time I took it off or put it one it slipped and dropped onto the front element. Useless. The canon ones I place to one side and lift up or down on the other side, gripping the firmly before and after lifting. But then again, when was the last time I used a lens cap? 6-7 years?


----------



## mws (Nov 6, 2012)

I hate those things, but they are eaiser to take off when the hood is on.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 6, 2012)

$54.99 -109.00 each. They have dual Hybrid pinch lock technology after all.


----------



## Zv (Nov 6, 2012)

neighborsgoat said:


> What? No more "ULTRASONIC" written in gold ? No way I'm gonna buy this !! ;D



I never thought about that! Boo I don't like them now! 

Time to throw all my Canon gear in the bin in anger and march down to a local Nikon dealer pronto! 

That'll teach Canon to try and improve something, pah!


----------



## Zv (Nov 6, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Used this type on and old tamron, every single time I took it off or put it one it slipped and dropped onto the front element. Useless. The canon ones I place to one side and lift up or down on the other side, gripping the firmly before and after lifting. But then again, when was the last time I used a lens cap? 6-7 years?



Why didn't you just aim the lens down?


----------



## meli (Nov 6, 2012)

gilmorephoto said:


> I wish the pinch was horizontal and not vertical with the lettering. [ducking]



design dictated i guess, you would end up with a small logo or off centered


----------



## candyman (Nov 6, 2012)

I like these lenscaps. I don't like / struggle with the current lenscap of Canon.
I guess it depends on the size of your fingers how easy/convenient the current lenscaps are. For me not. I used to own a Tamron and I liked its lenscap. Never had problems.
If the new lenscaps are less than 10 euro, I may consider replacing all the lenscaps of my lenses.


----------



## RC (Nov 6, 2012)

hmmm said:


> They are going for about ten bucks each. Hey hey!
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883410-REG/Canon_6315b001_E_52_II_Lens_Cap.html



States for EF-M lens. Hmmm, would a EF and EF-S lens use a different cap? I doubt it but not sure. And if they're $10, that's reasonable.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 6, 2012)

Zv said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Used this type on and old tamron, every single time I took it off or put it one it slipped and dropped onto the front element. Useless. The canon ones I place to one side and lift up or down on the other side, gripping the firmly before and after lifting. But then again, when was the last time I used a lens cap? 6-7 years?
> ...



Because then the lenscap flew sideways off a small bridge and was never seen again


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 6, 2012)

It's a gift from the gods! *opera sings*

This is the most relevant release canon has had in 2012. Hands down.


----------



## ScottyP (Nov 6, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Canon, now with Tamron lens caps!



If we can borrow Tamron lens cap tech, then lets also borrow Fuji's non-bayer sensor tech and get rid of the anti-aliasing filter.


----------



## zim (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone checked them for light leak yet?


----------



## djurma11 (Nov 6, 2012)

About time! Now I can have Cacnon written on my caps instead of Tamron.


----------



## M.ST (Nov 6, 2012)

Ugly lens caps.


----------



## chasn (Nov 6, 2012)

Ah yes - many a true word. I have a Zeiss 18mm lens which is a lovely lens and cost a lot of dosh - unfortunately - don't know how, the pinch lens cap dropped a spring - £25 offer from Zeiss to replace the cap which I have declined. Finding the right sized spring is no easy matter, perhaps the Canon caps may be cheap enough to cannibalise? Silly really but I wouldn't now buy another Zeiss lens.


----------



## Ristobkk (Nov 6, 2012)

I have used similar cheap Chinese a couple of month and they are very convenient with deep/long hood on, just attaching "nails" are too short. With Canon quality they will be perfect


----------



## distant.star (Nov 6, 2012)

.
Now it is revealed. Canon desperation for new profit centers!

I expect official Canon T-shirts next, pinch neck design, of course.

Seriously, thanks, at long last! The rim pinch things were so primitive and ineffective I was ashamed to be seen with them!

[I'm surprised no one has suggested that Nikon owned the patent on this -- and it has now expired!]


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> It's a gift from the gods! *opera sings*



This should be in a Canon commercial. (Introducing the Canon 24-70 f/4 IS and 35 f/2 IS... WITH A NEW LENS CAP! *aaaaahhhhhh!!!!*)


----------



## rpt (Nov 6, 2012)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > It's a gift from the gods! *opera sings*
> ...


Perfect! Just what I can afford 
A real gift from the gods. Oh, do I need to pay for it?


----------



## pharp (Nov 6, 2012)

Do the new caps come wth IS?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

pharp said:


> Do the new caps come wth IS?



Yes - Internal Springs.


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 6, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Used this type on and old tamron, every single time I took it off or put it one it slipped and dropped onto the front element. *Useless. The canon ones I place to one side and lift up or down on the other side, gripping the firmly before and after lifting.* But then again, when was the last time I used a lens cap? 6-7 years?



???
No offense but:
- These are Canon too. (well, prob. a Chinese company makes it for them for $0.02)
- Why do you drop them? I used this type on other lenses (Nikon, Oly, Sigma) and never dropped it. Several of my friends use this type too so I doubt it's the design.
- Why does it bother you if you haven't used one in 6-7 yrs?
- But most importantly I'm pretty sure that: *You can use these the same exact way as the old ones from the stone age. * The Center pinch is an option.


----------



## ScottFielding (Nov 6, 2012)

great news ;D Need to get mine ordered.


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 6, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> Ok, so... when did Nikon introduce their center-pinch caps? Just to get an idea of when I can expect to see a Canon camera that has the IQ of a D800...
> 
> And in totally unrelated news: sigh...



+1

Nikon has them since like 10 years, they are a MUST if you want to keep your lenses with hood AND caps on. This is how a modern lens cap should look like.

Sounds like Canon has put a lot of effort on RD 

Now it's time to get that invested money back and sell the caps 50$ a piece.


----------



## rpt (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> pharp said:
> 
> 
> > Do the new caps come wth IS?
> ...


IS? Was that in the specs? Shoot! That I am sure will spring beyond my budget! {pun intended!}

But no! Wait! I can use them to take pictures of the inside of the cap and amortize the expense! YES!



ScottFielding said:


> great news ;D Need to get mine ordered.


Wait! Me first! I thought it before! (I think...)



symmar22 said:


> NormanBates said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so... when did Nikon introduce their center-pinch caps? Just to get an idea of when I can expect to see a Canon camera that has the IQ of a D800...
> ...


Nope! not RD or R&D or any combination thereof!
It is called RR&UD. Stands for Re-Research & Under Development.


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 6, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Used this type on and old tamron, every single time I took it off or put it one it slipped and dropped onto the front element. *Useless. The canon ones I place to one side and lift up or down on the other side, gripping the firmly before and after lifting.* But then again, when was the last time I used a lens cap? 6-7 years?
> ...



I replaced most of the caps on my lenses a couple of years ago with this type (one came on my Tokina 11-16 and I loved it). And it never struck me that they can be used exactly the same way as the old ones. When I read what you wrote I actually went to my equipment cabinet and pulled out a lens to find you were exactly right.


----------



## tron (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Following on with Canon's recent trend, they will cost only slightly more than a lens hood, say ~$52 each.


 ;D


----------



## tron (Nov 6, 2012)

Now I can think that they introduced them to match these old 5DMkIIIs which had problem metering with their lens cap on ;D


----------



## tron (Nov 6, 2012)

24-70 f/4L IS, 35 f/22 IS and now these caps. Oh no! Canon worked so hard. We will not see the lenses we so desire in this decade.... :


----------



## rpt (Nov 6, 2012)

tron said:


> Now I can think that they introduced them to match these old 5DMkIIIs which had problem metering with their lens cap on ;D


See, every $52 counts! (towards a billion)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if they get them from the same Chinese supplier of third party caps that sell for $1.59 ea including shipping  
I bought a assortment from 52mm to 82mm recently and have been intending to do a review. The only negative, and its a big one is that they can come off the lens while its in my case. Notice that the movable pinch button sticks out beyond the edge of the cap a little. Pressure on it while the lens is sitting on it can let it fall off  

They have a hole along the edge for a lanyard, which is included, but I toss it out.


----------



## OliverO (Nov 6, 2012)

I would be more impressed if they also offered these as "L" series lens caps, with red rings around the edges. With the option to get them in white as well - for double the price, naturally.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2012)

OliverO said:


> I would be more impressed if they also offered these as "L" series lens caps, with red rings around the edges. With the option to get them in white as well - for double the price, naturally.


10X the price. Care to place a order for 25? The guy I got mine will be happy to paint a red ring on them and add a gold "L".


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2012)

I use lens caps 'off and on'. (Heh, heh.) Mostly for storage. Here are my bullet points with regard to this announcement...

- The Canon lens caps up to now have been worthless and stayed in the box. I substitute w Tamrons.
- Sort of like Apple, Canon releases this revolutionary, fancy, innovative pinch design with their name on it... Wow!! Amazing!
- Also like Apple, Canon will likely charge a premium price for what is essentially a Tamron (or Nikon, or Bower) lens cap.
- Using the same premium and state of the art plastic as Canon Lens Hoods as justification, Canon will likely charge accordingly, the same premium prices.
*- OK seriously... they really put a lanyard hole in it and actually include a lanyard? Really!? Who does that these days? When was the last time you even saw a soccer mom with the lens cap hanging from the lens of their Rebel? That is so... '70's to me.*

Ahh, that was fun...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2012)

hmmm said:


> They are going for about ten bucks each. Hey hey!
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883410-REG/Canon_6315b001_E_52_II_Lens_Cap.html



OK, seriously... Tamron has to be hating this. For once the shoe is on the other foot! Canon is undercutting Tamron! Take THAT Tamron! Canon is sooo p'owning Tamron now in the highly competitive lens cap market. Finally! Now I can stop buying Tamron caps and putting black gaffer tape on them. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> *- OK seriously... they really put a lanyard hole in it and actually include a lanyard? Really!? Who does that these days? When was the last time you even saw a soccer mom with the lens cap hanging from the lens of their Rebel? That is so... '70's to me.*
> 
> Ahh, that was fun...


You misunderstood my post. The image is of Chinese caps that are sold on ebay for $1.59 including shipping. I bought a assortment of them a while back.
The new Canon caps look very much the same. I really doubt that they are the same though. For $1.59 for a 82mm cap, its not a bad deal. I suspect that I did not have the cap completely snapped innto place when it cam off in my bag, I haven't had another come off since. Still, I'm very concerned if they do pop off in my bag, it could be a expensive repair.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> When was the last time you even saw a soccer mom with the lens cap hanging from the lens of their Rebel? That is so... '70's to me.



I hear the 70's are coming back (and I suppose technically they will, later this century). 

You're right, I don't really see dangling lens caps on dSLRs anymore. What I do see are people leaving a CPL on the lens...all the time, even indoors at night.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > *- OK seriously... they really put a lanyard hole in it and actually include a lanyard? Really!? Who does that these days? When was the last time you even saw a soccer mom with the lens cap hanging from the lens of their Rebel? That is so... '70's to me.*
> ...



Ha! OK, I admit it. You got me on that one. Keys in motion before brain in gear!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time you even saw a soccer mom with the lens cap hanging from the lens of their Rebel? That is so... '70's to me.
> ...



Oh crap!! So that was my problem! Now I can send the 5D3 back! I don't need the extra ISO anymore!! Yippee!!! Dude, you just saved me 3 grand!   :


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't use lens cap anymore, since I have B&W filters on all my lenses.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2012)

*OK everyone...*

You know that it must be a pretty slow and boring day if 5 pages of forum posts are generated over a new lens cap release.

Man, I gotta get motivated to do some actual work today....


----------



## Bosman (Nov 6, 2012)

I got more than a few chuckles out of the silly banter about the caps lol. Hopefully its not true but people are upset because they don't look cool? Do your lenses sit out on display because the current lens caps are so beautifully minimalist? I personally never think about that. I have in a pinch bought an off market lens cap and it is cheap and ugly but i didn't care. What i did care about was that its clamping mechanism didn't stay locked on the lens so I don't want to use it now but its a backup. The thing that excites me is that I always use a lens hood when shooting no matter what. I'm not a fan of lens filters covering my L glass and the hood offers protection as well as lens flare protection. That said a lens cap I can take off without tapping into my plastic man capabilities thereby shrinking and flattening my fingers to add or remove a lens cap will be an amazing convenience.
I do like the idea of not removing the lens cap and its a clear shoot thru cap. ;D


----------



## willis (Nov 6, 2012)

Price.. price.. price...
Knowing Canon, price will be a bit cheesy. But definitely going to change to those.. after small price drop.


----------



## se_photo (Nov 6, 2012)

Two movies scenes I always remember:
"Pecker": main character (Pecker) gets a new Nikon gifted to him and while unboxing it, he pulls the lens cap off, tosses it away with a disdainful scowl like "what the crap is that for?" (great movie highly recommended)
"Valley Girl": Dad (stoned) prepares to photograph daughter going to prom with her date and is setting up the shot, "Dad... Dad.... Dad...." dad looks through camera and it's dark. He then realizes the point of his daughter's prodding. "Ye ol' lens cap..." he says while smiling and removing the lenscap to take the shot. 

To this day, if I go to take a photo and the lens cap is on, I say "ye ol' lenscap" with a smile as I remove it. I don't think anyone else in the world gets the reference but that's ok.

I love my tamron caps looking at up at me from my lightware bag- knowing the L glass under them...


----------



## sovietdoc (Nov 6, 2012)

About damn time. I never take the hood off so working with 70-200 ii and even 24-70 ii was just ridiculous trying put the cap on.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 6, 2012)

Best new Canon product this year!
Now I'm going to have to put these new caps on all my lenses and shoot test shots all over again!

... They'll probably have light leaks.


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> What I do see are people leaving a CPL on the lens...all the time, even indoors at night.



And to what misguided (and misguiding) internet tutorial can we attribute that beauty?


----------



## EYEONE (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time you even saw a soccer mom with the lens cap hanging from the lens of their Rebel? That is so... '70's to me.
> ...



I've seen this happen. I pointed it out to him and he just grabbed his flash...


----------



## bkorcel (Nov 6, 2012)

Now how about some nice redesigned lens caps for the super-teles!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> Now how about some nice redesigned lens caps for the super-teles!!!



They did those already. The new nylon-and-Velcro 'caps' for the MkII superteles are a big improvement over the pleather slip-ons.


----------



## Skippermark (Nov 6, 2012)

Just switched from Nikon to Canon, and this is awesome. The first thing I noticed was the difficulty getting the lens caps on and off with a hood installed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> Now how about some nice redesigned lens caps for the super-teles!!!


I'm sure that everyone would go out and buy them up at $250 each.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > Now how about some nice redesigned lens caps for the super-teles!!!
> ...



Your estimate makes the actual price of $120 seem like a bargain.


----------



## gundul (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope unlike the new lenses, the price of these caps are not doubled..


----------



## mrmarks (Nov 6, 2012)

Canon should come up with an old-for-new lens cap exchange program, since we have already paid a premium for all their lenses!


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 7, 2012)

It would be nice if, one day, someone produced lens-specific caps with the focal length printed on them. Four of my lenses, with identical 58mm caps, would be hard to tell apart in my camera bag were it not for the white stickers I've put on the caps, on which I've written the focal length.

By the way, I'm intrigued by some of the comments about the look of these new caps. I admit that I'm blind to some aesthetic cues (due to the way my head is wired!) but is it really possible for a lens cap to be judged good-looking or not good-looking? :-\


----------



## tomusan (Nov 7, 2012)

Who uses lens caps for X sakes? I'm sure all amatures have a big fat 'what ever' filter screwed to the front of their lens, so why the lens cap? To prevent a speck of dust ever to invade your precious piece of glass? God forbid. No, seriously, who uses these, and why? Anybody ever had his / her lens damaged because the lens cap wasn't on? Very interested in your replies!


----------



## trojdor (Nov 7, 2012)

Crap. I just placed an order yesterday for 4 more 67mm and 77mm Nikon caps. (I've been using Nikon pinch caps to replace my fumbling %^&* canon caps for years, but would much rather have Canon make them right.)

Oh well, timing is everything.


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 7, 2012)

tomusan said:


> Who uses lens caps for X sakes? I'm sure all amatures have a big fat 'what ever' filter screwed to the front of their lens, so why the lens cap? To prevent aspeck o dut ever to invade your precious piee of glass? God forbid. No, seriously, who uses these, and why? Anybody ever had his / her lens damaged because the lens cap wasn't on? Very interested in your replies!



I'm equally baffled by anyone who doesn't use them. Are your lenses scratch-proof?


----------



## trojdor (Nov 7, 2012)

tomusan said:


> Who uses lens caps for X sakes? I'm sure all amatures have a big fat 'what ever' filter screwed to the front of their lens, so why the lens cap? To prevent aspeck o dut ever to invade your precious piee of glass? God forbid. No, seriously, who uses these, and why? Anybody ever had his / her lens damaged because the lens cap wasn't on? Very interested in your replies!



I find your comment rather odd, so I'll try to answer:
1. I use lens caps front and back on all the lenses in my bag....as does every other pro I know.
2. I'm not an amateur (note spelling). I've been a professional photographer for over 30 years.
3. Dust doesn't 'get in' a lens from the front element.
4. I don't typically use filters, but depend on the hood to keep the lens from getting scratched or damaged in use.
5. Disclaimer: I've got an old 24-70 L assembled on a 7D kept in a fast bag with just the hood and no cap, but that's mainly because I lost the cap and have just been too lazy to replace it.

In short, seriously, do you really not use lens caps for your lenses? I suppose you leave the camera bodies open, with no body cap, as well? Thrown all together in a plastic grocery bag, maybe?


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 7, 2012)

Finally. What a triumph! A truly remarkable technological breakthrough by Canon! Advanced engineering! Amazing technology at work. Major research and development spending involved! 

But ... as far as I am concerned, way too late! I have equipped all my Canon L and Non-L lenses with original Nikon center pinch lens caps long ago. I especially love taking along my well-capped lens collection to Canon CPS hot-air marketing events. I just love it, when Canon Reps cringe at the sight. 

Now Canon, here are some more challenges for you to solve. Get to work immediately and don't take to long to break the news ... otherwise I may have jumped ship in the meantime! 

* lens hoods included with all lenses 
* fully functional, truly useful Auto ISO on all EOS bodies
* reasonably priced RT radio wireless receivers for my 580EX/II and 430EX/II flashes 
* 2nd curtain sync and extended hyper sync in wireless ETTL protocol 
* reasonably priced new lenses for me: EF 100-400/4.0-5.6, EF 14-24/2.8, EF 50/1.4 Mk. II, EF-S 50-150/2.8 IS
* 3 EV more DR on all EOS bodies 
* perfectly functioning Eye Control AF v. 2.0 on all EOS cameras
* mirrorless full frame camera with state of the art 4k EVF and really fast and precise AF 
* no more half-assed HD-video-DLSRs ... make 'em buy real video cams

go Canon, go!


----------



## tomusan (Nov 7, 2012)

trojdor said:


> tomusan said:
> 
> 
> > Who uses lens caps for X sakes? I'm sure all amatures have a big fat 'what ever' filter screwed to the front of their lens, so why the lens cap? To prevent aspeck o dut ever to invade your precious piee of glass? God forbid. No, seriously, who uses these, and why? Anybody ever had his / her lens damaged because the lens cap wasn't on? Very interested in your replies!
> ...




Thanks for the English lesson! I'll be extra careful next post. 
No, seriously not all here are native English speakers! So please try to control yourself... 

Anyway, all the working professionals I know put there lens hoods on (plenty of protection), and 'throw' their lenses in their bag when 'changing' (and, yes, usually WiTHOUT cap on the back end!) Some of us actually see lenses and bodies as tools, i.e. pieces of equipment designed to be used and, if necessary, abused.


----------



## trojdor (Nov 7, 2012)

tomusan said:


> trojdor said:
> 
> 
> > tomusan said:
> ...



Control myself? Wow. If sarcasm were an artform, you are truly aspiring to greatness.
On the other hand, if you are not a native English speaker, then I do sincerely apologize for correcting your spelling.

Like you, I also see my gear as tools...my living depends on them. That's why I can't risk damaging them!
I was taught to take care of my tools. You may not have been. 

As a professional, I've broken many lenses...and bodies...usually due to my own carelessness. Probably more than you've owned. Most were damaged from dropping, but yes, if you do this long enough, I've damaged front elements on expensive lenses when the lens cap popped off, or I was just lazy and didn't put the cap on.

I've watched a Mamiya RZ67 bounce across a floor. I've seen one of my Hasselblads shatter into thousands of pieces when dropped onto concrete. Twice I've watched two fully loaded Nikons atop tripods fall to the floor in pieces when I tripped over the sync cords. And yes, I've heard the screech as hardware such as a film back scraped across the unprotected front element of lenses.

It has cost me many thousands in repair bills, but I try to learn from my mistakes. If I allow a $3,000 lens to be destroyed on a shoot I charge $3,000 for, my net profit is zero. That's just bad business.

I humbly suggest you learn from my mistakes, otherwise you'll eventually learn it the way I did.
PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT!


----------



## Cali_PH (Nov 7, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> It would be nice if, one day, someone produced lens-specific caps with the focal length printed on them. Four of my lenses, with identical 58mm caps, would be hard to tell apart in my camera bag were it not for the white stickers I've put on the caps, on which I've written the focal length.



BlackRapid does make some nice REAR caps for some of the more common focal ranges, I think they look pretty slick.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=lensbling&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## tomusan (Nov 7, 2012)

trojdor said:


> Finally, an answer to my question! See, it is not that hard...
> 
> By the way, please don't treat my like I am a 19 year old who just did his first job as a pro! I have 25 years of experience as a press photographer, so your comments about " learning from my mistakes" and "probably damaged more equipment than you owned" are highly unappopriate, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> ...


----------



## trojdor (Nov 7, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> It would be nice if, one day, someone produced lens-specific caps with the focal length printed on them. Four of my lenses, with identical 58mm caps, would be hard to tell apart in my camera bag were it not for the white stickers I've put on the caps, on which I've written the focal length.
> 
> By the way, I'm intrigued by some of the comments about the look of these new caps. I admit that I'm blind to some aesthetic cues (due to the way my head is wired!) but is it really possible for a lens cap to be judged good-looking or not good-looking? :-\



I agree. Additionally, I've always thought it would be nice to have color-coded caps, so I could quickly spot the right lens from a short distance.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 7, 2012)

yay... i leave mt cap off half the time as too fiddly to put back on when the lens hood is on..


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 7, 2012)

tomusan said:


> Finally, an answer to my question! See, it is not that hard...
> 
> By the way, please don't treat my like I am a 19 year old who just did his first job as a pro! I have 25 years of experience as a press photographer, so your comments about " learning from my mistakes" and "probably damaged more equipment than you owned" are highly unappopriate, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> ...



We're all professionals here - not one amateur. Didn't you know that?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > bkorcel said:
> ...


And... to think that I was exagerating so much that I thought I had listed 5 or 10X the price. However, I know what the hoods cost. I had a extra hood for my 600mm f/4 that I sold after the lens was gone.


----------



## rpt (Nov 7, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> tomusan said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, an answer to my question! See, it is not that hard...
> ...


Quite true. And I have a "professional" camera to prove it


----------



## JBeckwith (Nov 7, 2012)

I saw the title of this thread and thought it was going to be a sarcastic mocking of the underwhelming lens releases of late but sadly it's actually a real story.


----------



## Zv (Nov 7, 2012)

As an amateur I keep the lens caps on when the camera / lens is in my bag to avoid scratches. When I reach my destination I remove the cap and stick on the hood. I don't use filters (except on my 17-55 which I want to sell one day). I like these new ones it will make lens changes easier.

I'll admit when I bought my first DSLR I would replace the cap after EVERY shot! I was so paranoid that some unforeseen object would fly right into the glass and smash it to smithereens!! Amateurs eh? :


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 7, 2012)

Cali_PH said:


> AdamJ said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice if, one day, someone produced lens-specific caps with the focal length printed on them. Four of my lenses, with identical 58mm caps, would be hard to tell apart in my camera bag were it not for the white stickers I've put on the caps, on which I've written the focal length.
> ...



haha they are awesome


----------



## Zv (Nov 7, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



I also knew a dude who had CPL on at night indoors. I quizzed him about it and he gave some vague explanation about reducing reflections. I was only a noob myself so I didn't Q it - but if only that was now!!

Where is this mis-info coming from?


----------



## DBCdp (Nov 7, 2012)

I have to agree with trojdor in that the expense/quality/need of the equipment makes it a necessity to protect it. My lenses always have caps on in the Pelican case with hood reversed. When selecting a lens it's a very quick matter to drop the caps in the bay the lens came out of and flip the hood after attaching. I also use B+W filters so that I don't have to clean the lens element itself. I've had fingerprints smudge a lens element and found it a pita to clean on site, hence the filters. Fingerprints, sweat, dust are all a big problem when the vast majority of one's working days are in the 100 degree range. Easy enough to spin one off if necessary under time constraints.

Define professional tomusan? Define amateur? I don't do so much business that I can afford replacing lenses and/or repair work regularly, would prefer to keep my profits going where I choose. Just because I don't live on the high end of professionalism doesn't mean I depend any less on my equipment. I'll never understand why someone can get so challenging over the simplest of statements when others are trying to offer sage advice. 

It's been my experience that years of experience don't necessarily make one better at what they do, all too often it just makes them very good at doing it wrong. Please take note the preface to this statement, IN MY EXPERIENCE. So if one doesn't want to be mistaken for a sniveling 19 yr old first timer, one shouldn't make such an obvious effort to sound like one!

I'm sure that as many people here are photographers there's at least that many different ways to approach the business. 

Cudo's to Canon's attentiveness in a small detail. Will I purchase replacement lens caps due to the new design? Nope.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Nov 7, 2012)

this excited me more than the 24-70 f4L IS XD


----------



## mrmarks (Nov 7, 2012)

It will be nice if Canon can also come out with new hoods (with textured surface) that are more scratch resistant, such as that for the 70-200L2 and 24-70L2, for all lenses.


----------



## rj79in (Nov 7, 2012)

rpt said:


> AdamJ said:
> 
> 
> > tomusan said:
> ...



He he ... I wish being a "professional" would be so easy! 

Anyhow, I use lens caps extensively unless I've stuck on a UV filter on the lens or have the hood on. Can't afford damage to my gear while on a "hobby" activity


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 7, 2012)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> this excited me more than the 24-70 f4L IS XD



Definately! crappy lens caps has always been a criticism of canon since forever


----------



## WSMyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm waiting to see what the MTF charts look like, compared with the old ones. The DR too...how many stops? It could be a while though, with Canon's track record lately, they'll be $40-50 each and available "late 2013." Twice that for the ones with a red ring.

</sarcasm>

On a more serious note, has anyone actually done a study on using "dark frames" to calibrate sensor noise? Shoot a few frames with the lens-cap on (same exposure) and then shoot the subject... then "average" the dark frames and "subtract" them from the "real" shot in post, as in Astrophotography?

One wonders whether it may be possible to do the same "in-camera" by doing a pre-read of the sensor before the shutter actually opens...


----------



## tron (Nov 7, 2012)

The old caps are gonna be expensive in the second-hand market ;D


----------



## Bosman (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around why someone would argue against using lens caps...
Every lens i've sold has been mint, not because i didn't use the daylights out of it but because I lens capped them and always used a hood, and I don't keep filters on my lenses for protection.


----------



## Zv (Nov 7, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around why someone would argue against using lens caps...
> Every lens i've sold has been mint, not because i didn't use the daylights out of it but because I lens capped them and always used a hood, and I don't keep filters on my lenses for protection.



I think it was just that one professional not 19 yr old dude that hasn't used a lens cap since 2005! Everyone else agrees that they are quite important!


----------



## tron (Nov 7, 2012)

WSMyles said:


> I'm waiting to see what the MTF charts look like, compared with the old ones. The DR too...how many stops? It could be a while though, with Canon's track record lately, they'll be $40-50 each and available "late 2013." Twice that for the ones with a red ring.


I wonder, are they weather resistant ? ;D


----------



## Bosman (Nov 7, 2012)

Dang u beat me to that point, weather sealed like the cpe-4 and the 580 exII and 600 flashes among others have all gotten the seal to protect against bad wether. Honestly keeping moisture out due to having some kind of sealing property may be useful. I like the idea of both caps having a seal as well as the cap that goes on a camera body, why the heck not!?


----------



## Bosman (Nov 7, 2012)

By the way, the lens caps look like they will be $10. I just looked at accessories for the 35F2 and it shows lens cap E-67 II $10
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_35mm_f_2_is_usm#SuppliesAndAccessories


----------



## ddashti (Nov 7, 2012)

This will make it much easier to put the cap on a lens with a hood attached.


----------



## tron (Nov 8, 2012)

ddashti said:


> This will make it much easier to put the cap on a lens with a hood attached.


+1 True!


----------



## iaind (Nov 8, 2012)

The Chinese will have to retool to remove the word "for" their fakes


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 8, 2012)

iaind said:


> The Chinese will have to retool to remove the word "for" their fakes



the actual caps dont have for written on them I think the word for is photoshopped on for ebay pics


----------



## Stewbyyy (Nov 8, 2012)

I feel like I'm the only person who has never had a problem with the Canon lens caps. Even when putting them on something like a 70-200 F/2.8 with the hood mounted, I've never had a problem doing so.
I have a tamron lens, and I do use the pinch feature of the lens cap but that sometimes results in the cap slipping out of my fingers and hitting the front element...

Hmm, I guess I'm just weird.


----------



## tron (Nov 9, 2012)

After 1Dx and 5D3 they seem to try to make us wait for a really useful product. After the introduction of 24-70 f/4L IS and 35 f/2 IS at such high prices, the new caps seem to be the culmination of their effort!


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 9, 2012)

Sweet. I can finally stop using Sigma lens caps now on my Canon lenses.

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2012)

Stewbyyy said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who has never had a problem with the Canon lens caps. Even when putting them on something like a 70-200 F/2.8 with the hood mounted, I've never had a problem doing so.
> I have a tamron lens, and I do use the pinch feature of the lens cap but that sometimes results in the cap slipping out of my fingers and hitting the front element...
> 
> Hmm, I guess I'm just weird.


I have not had a problem either... So I guess we're both weird


----------



## tron (Nov 9, 2012)

rpt said:


> Stewbyyy said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I'm the only person who has never had a problem with the Canon lens caps. Even when putting them on something like a 70-200 F/2.8 with the hood mounted, I've never had a problem doing so.
> ...


Not a problem either. Canon is full of BS lately...


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 9, 2012)

tron said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Stewbyyy said:
> ...



I've never had any complaints about the current caps, but the new design looks to be more user friendly, but actual use will be the only way to determine what's better.


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't say I have a problem either, but for having used Nikon caps as well, this "new" design is interesting since it allows to put caps easily on lenses that have a long / narrow hood. It's not a revolution, but still much more practical. On these narrow lenses, if you want to have the cap on, the hood must be reversed. 

It's IMO quite a bit more practical, if the price is not insane, I'll probably start a replacement campaign soon...


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 9, 2012)

Canon releases the EOS M. It gets 3-4 pages of conversation. 

Canon releases new lens caps. Almost 10 pages of controversy. 

Whaaaaaaaat?!


----------



## tron (Nov 9, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> I can't say I have a problem either, but for having used Nikon caps as well, this "new" design is interesting since it allows to put caps easily on lenses that have a long / narrow hood. It's not a revolution, but still much more practical. On these narrow lenses, if you want to have the cap on, the hood must be reversed.
> 
> It's IMO quite a bit more practical, if the price is not insane, I'll probably start a replacement campaign soon...


Most of my lenses have a petal type hood. On these lenses there is no problem with existing caps. To tell the truth I have some narrow and rather long hoods (135mm 70-200 f/4L IS) but I have never used them up to now. My more frequently used hoods are on the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II, 35mm 1.4L, 24-105 f/4L, 16-35 f/2.8L , TS-E 24mm and Zeiss 21mm f/2.8


----------



## tron (Nov 9, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Canon releases the EOS M. It gets 3-4 pages of conversation.
> 
> Canon releases new lens caps. Almost 10 pages of controversy.
> 
> Whaaaaaaaat?!


They are their latest and greatest product ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 9, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Canon releases the EOS M. It gets 3-4 pages of conversation. Canon releases new lens caps. Almost 10 pages of controversy. Whaaaaaaaat?!



No surprise, but rather fully rational. We pretty unanimously agree, that the EOS-M is definitely NOT worth our while.

The new lens caps however are way more functional than the old ones. Even when some of us do not see the benefit for themselves or don't care.


----------



## RGF (Nov 9, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:
 

> tron said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Just think the sales Canon will make - even if only a fraction of photographer's replace caps to have the latest style. Plus the new caps are higher price (higher profit - $7.95 for old 52mm cap vs $9.95 for new cap at B&H). After Canon's profits feel below a $1Billion last quarter, perhaps new caps will add to the bottom line ;D


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2012)

tron said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Canon releases the EOS M. It gets 3-4 pages of conversation.
> ...


Oh yes! Besides when you shoot with the cap on, you get darker blacks than with the Nikon cameras with Sony sensors and Nikon caps. I think the Nikon think tank is flummoxed by this surprising and brilliant Canon strategy! They are wondering what Canon will come up with next!


----------



## joshmurrah (Nov 9, 2012)

This has been an interesting (and humorous at times) thread!

I'm going to weigh in... I do *not* like the pinch-type caps, I have some experience with the Tamron caps, and they were finicky, and I hit inside the filter threads all the time. I find the Canon caps more intuitive, because you're pretty much "fingering" the filter thread area when you put the Canon type cap on, whereas you're blindly aiming the Tamron pinch-type cap.

Also, I wanted to ask... why are folks putting caps on their lenses, with the hoods not reversed? What's the point? I can certainly see the desire to either a) leave the hood on, skip the cap or b) reverse hood, put cap on, but why have the hood + cap installed? Are you worried about dust with the hood on? If so, then why aren't you worried about covering the felt inner surface of the hood with dust while it's not reversed?

Discuss!


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 9, 2012)

joshmurrah said:


> This has been an interesting (and humorous at times) thread!
> 
> I'm going to weigh in... I do *not* like the pinch-type caps, I have some experience with the Tamron caps, and they were finicky, and I hit inside the filter threads all the time. I find the Canon caps more intuitive, because you're pretty much "fingering" the filter thread area when you put the Canon type cap on, whereas you're blindly aiming the Tamron pinch-type cap.
> 
> ...



I reverse the lens hood and place the cap on solely for storage purposes. I don't worry about caps when shooting because thats what hoods + UV filters are for.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 9, 2012)

joshmurrah said:


> This has been an interesting (and humorous at times) thread!
> 
> I'm going to weigh in... I do *not* like the pinch-type caps, I have some experience with the Tamron caps, and they were finicky, and I hit inside the filter threads all the time. I find the Canon caps more intuitive, because you're pretty much "fingering" the filter thread area when you put the Canon type cap on, whereas you're blindly aiming the Tamron pinch-type cap.
> 
> ...



For quick lens changes. If I have room in the bag, I sometimes leave the hood in the forward position when in a rush if it fits. However, most of the time, the issue is with UWA lenses. Those hoods afford little to no protection, especially when the front element is bulbous.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 9, 2012)

9 pages and counting!


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> 9 pages and counting!


Naturally! This is a killer product


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 9, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> For quick lens changes. If I have room in the bag, I sometimes leave the hood in the forward position when in a rush if it fits. However, most of the time, the issue is with UWA lenses. Those hoods afford little to no protection, especially when the front element is bulbous.



Same here, I leave the hood forward when lenses are in the bag (when they fit) and use no filter. I simply find it more convenient than to reverse the hood every time. Here pinch caps are IMO easier to deal with (I'm mainly thinking about the 85mm 1.8 and the 90mm TS-E). While I work , I don't put any cap back (except on the 15mm fisheye), but when I pack, I don't reverse the hood, so pinch cap are a bit more comfortable in my case. 

Everyone has its gimmicks when he works..... :


----------



## m3tek44 (Nov 9, 2012)

Been long fan of Canon and still is.....

I feel more and more they are following Nikon........ 

Canon, if you are listening there are lots of catch up to do.....


----------



## tron (Nov 9, 2012)

m3tek44 said:


> Canon, if you are listening there *are* lots of catch up ....


*were* not *are*. Now Canon stroke back with the mighty caps ;D


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2012)

tron said:


> m3tek44 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon, if you are listening there *are* lots of catch up ....
> ...


What a might stroke that was too ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 9, 2012)

rpt said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > m3tek44 said:
> ...



Who knows? Maybe canon will deliver a death blow with NEW REAR LENS CAPS!


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


ROFL!

Shoot! You outed their master plan. The lens cap plan was the decoy!


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't dare to imagine a new body cap. Sounds like science fiction, I almost scared myself....


----------



## iaind (Nov 9, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> I can't dare to imagine a new body cap. Sounds like science fiction, I almost scared myself....



Nobody has mentioned the Lens Bling caps for the other end of your lens.

Canon recently released a new body cap a.k.a. 40mm STM


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 9, 2012)

Symmar22 beat me to it! Pancap.


----------



## ahab1372 (Nov 9, 2012)

rpt said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > m3tek44 said:
> ...


I'll wait for the first reviews before praising. I wouldn't be surprised if the more complex design of the new caps introduces a light leak issue, which, as we all know, would ruin the day for a lot of lens cap shooters around here.


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 9, 2012)

You're right, we should wait until we have reviews from DPreview and rating from DxO for these caps. A light leak issue would be very bad, but might be fixed by a later firmware.....


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 9, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Simply pinching the hook allows users to quickly remove and replace caps mid-shoot



Mmmm. A tehnique I profess I have never tried. 

Funny that people are complaining how they look, who cares! As long as they are less likely to fall off accidentally when putting in a bag etc then great.

Now back to that mid-shoot technique....


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> You're right, we should wait until we have reviews from DPreview and rating from DxO for these caps. A light leak issue would be very bad, but might be fixed by a later firmware.....


Oh, NO! They will definitely withdraw the defective ones and use black tape to fix the problem. They will introduce serial numbers to let us know which ones are fixed ;D


----------



## rpt (Nov 10, 2012)

iaind said:


> symmar22 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't dare to imagine a new body cap. Sounds like science fiction, I almost scared myself....
> ...


I got that cap! The AF is good!


----------



## Bosman (Nov 10, 2012)

Well DXO could finally praise Canon for the measurements they acquire from this new lens cap, here's to hoping they finally beat Nikon for something. :


----------



## Bosman (Nov 10, 2012)

joshmurrah said:


> This has been an interesting (and humorous at times) thread!
> 
> I'm going to weigh in... I do *not* like the pinch-type caps, I have some experience with the Tamron caps, and they were finicky, and I hit inside the filter threads all the time. I find the Canon caps more intuitive, because you're pretty much "fingering" the filter thread area when you put the Canon type cap on, whereas you're blindly aiming the Tamron pinch-type cap.
> 
> ...


While I thought your point about guiding the cap on by feeling for the threads of the lens was quite valid, When I think about when i fiddle with lens caps its primarily to take them off. When I put them on i usually am reversing the hood to put in my case then attaching the cap. I imagine i may still put a couple fingers out to guide it or at least guide it based on fingers on the outside edge of the lens touching the rim of the lens. I do think having the pinch not come to close to the center would help for using it. If you are pinching too close to the center of the cap I can see my hands loosing a good feel for it. I'll probably buy 1 77mm cap to test it on my 24LII and 70-200LII before I buy into the whole thing.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2012)

dont worry ... if you want, the center pinch caps can ALSO be used exactly like the old caps .. squeezing the 2 moving "holding things" from the outside edge of the cap. They protrude a little ... very easy to feel. 
It really is best of both worlds. Center pinch and edge pinch are possible. 
Absolutely ridiculous Canon did not make this switch about 10 years ago already. 

* and now I also want to get lens hoods included with any and all new lenses in the future! 
* And lens collars included with all lenses that can take one. 
* And make the foot of those lens cooalrs Atca-swiss dovetailed by default. 

It really would be very easy to improve functionality of many Canon items by 100% at very little extra cost.


----------



## eosbit (Nov 11, 2012)

Who actually uses lens caps anyway? I don't have time for lens caps tbh.


----------



## pwp (Nov 11, 2012)

!!! I've just circled back to this thread....
Eleven pages on the new lens caps?
Must be a slow news week.

-PW


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 11, 2012)

eosbit said:


> Who actually uses lens caps anyway? I don't have time for lens caps tbh.


I use them often as a beer coaster, the only thing worse than having a bride angry because you turned up drunk is having them accuse you of leaving 'beer can rings' all over the place.


----------



## rpt (Nov 11, 2012)

pwp said:


> !!! I've just circled back to this thread....
> Eleven pages on the new lens caps?
> Must be a slow news week.
> 
> -PW


Week and month... I guess there can't be any DR battles here so that probably another reason. And with the quips it is entertaining.


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 13, 2012)

I wasn't going to bite, but apparently I lost my 77mm cap in an unnamed creek in the Columbia River Gorge over the weekend. Dang.


----------



## Bosman (Nov 13, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> eosbit said:
> 
> 
> > Who actually uses lens caps anyway? I don't have time for lens caps tbh.
> ...


lol!


----------



## Tristan944 (Nov 14, 2012)

*New Canon lens caps*

Are they going to have "Ultrasonic" printed on the lens caps that go to these lenses?


----------



## Kumakun (Dec 15, 2012)

If anyone is still interested, these things are now available here in Japan. I picked up a couple at Yodobashi Camera in Osaka this week. No, they don't have ultrasonic printed on them. They are thicker than the old side pinch type, but not enough to make a difference (i.e. they still fit in my bags). 

I do use lens caps at times (when moving by train to different location, in museums that don't allow photography, etc.). Guess I'll see if the center-pinch types were worth the 850 yen price in the next few months.


----------



## candyman (Dec 15, 2012)

Ordered mine (5) two weeks ago. Still no sign, waiting patiently


----------

